# Gender



## hedgielover224 (Feb 16, 2015)

I was wondering if there was a way to tell which gender a hedgehog is. Forgive me if I sound ignorant. You see, I've no idea whether or not my Lestibournes is a boy or a girl, so I just say that Lester is a he. The pet store I bought him from never told me.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Male hedgehogs will have their penis pretty high up on the tummy. It'll look like a belly button! Females have their vaginas closer to the base of the tail. This should help out:


----------



## hedgielover224 (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, it appears I am going to have to re-name my little one. Lester is a female! Thank you very much for the information! I appreciate it!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

No problem! And not that it matters but I like the name Lester for a girl haha but let us know what you decide name her


----------

